# What are the hops in Bridge Road's B2 Bomber Mach 4.0?



## galactaphonic (3/3/15)

Has anyone tried Bridge Road Brewery's B2 Bomber Mach 4.0? Does anyone have any thoughts on what the hops in it are?

I've read a few reviews which have talked about pine and fruit but personally I didn't get that at all and definitely got lots of spice.


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/3/15)

Email them and they will let you know. We enquired about the 3.0 and they gave us the recipe and hops but have yet to try and clone it.


----------



## galactaphonic (12/3/15)

So I emailed Bridge Road Brewers over a week ago and have yet to have a reply. They're probably very busy and something may arrive in the future (or it may not...) In the meantime does anyone else have any thoughts on what the hops are in Mach 4.0?

For me, the hop aroma is reminiscent of a beer I made with Mount Hood though stronger and deeper. It also seems to me there might be Simcoe in there.

And more generally, does anyone have any recommendations for hops that would give a good spicy aroma?


----------



## fraser_john (12/3/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Email them and they will let you know. We enquired about the 3.0 and they gave us the recipe and hops but have yet to try and clone it.


Pray tell and share....


----------

